# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السوني إريكسون ( SonyEricsson Hardware Repair Area) عطل جرس t250i

## attafidaha

الرجاء افادتي بتوصيلات الجرس للهاتف t250i وشكرا

----------


## asamko

نور الله قلوبكم

----------

